# GO Airlines makes the news



## tompalm (Feb 19, 2008)

Both pilots fall asleep at 9:00 a.m on the way to Hilo.  Gee, maybe someone does need to bang on the door.   

The fact is that you get what you pay for. The pilots at this airline are young.  They work harder (more hours than pilots at other airlines) and they play hard.  They probably needed to rest their eyes for a minute.  Pilots at this airline will get about 2000 hours and move on to a better company like Hawaiian or Aloha, or a major in the mainland.  Most pilots are younger than 30 years old and probably have a more active night life.  No excuses for this to happen, it is just the facts.  

The FAA opens investigation, stay tuned.

http://kgmb9.com/main/content/view/4199/40


----------



## Jestjoan (Feb 19, 2008)

*OMG*

I'm speechless................


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 19, 2008)

As my Mother would say, "There's going to be hell to pay for that one!"

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 19, 2008)

Just think - they almost had a free trip to Tahiti!   

(Yes, I know the plane would run out of fuel long before Tahiti!  )


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 19, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> Just think - they almost had a free trip to Tahiti!
> 
> (Yes, I know the plane would run out of fuel long before Tahiti!  )




Especially since they were heading East at the time.  Honolulu to Hilo flight, right?  Next stop, Central America, or thereabouts.

Dave


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 19, 2008)

Maybe they will have a big sale now!   

The RT flights between Maui and Kauai have been pretty high, so maybe we will get lucky and catch their, "Our-pilots-are-asleep-on-the-job-but-please-try-us-anyway sale."


----------



## eal (Feb 19, 2008)

Good grief!  I just booked Honolulu-Lihue return flights for my DS and DDIL on Go!  

There better be strong coffee served in the cockpit on those flights...


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 19, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Maybe they will have a big sale now!
> 
> The RT flights between Maui and Kauai have been pretty high, so maybe we will get lucky and catch their, "Our-pilots-are-asleep-on-the-job-but-please-try-us-anyway sale."



Nah..."we offer restful flights for everyone on board!"

eesshhh!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 19, 2008)

That is a great name for the sale!  

There are regulations that require the pilots to rest a certain number of hours, so I am very surprised by the news of pilots sleeping at the wheel.

I, on the other hand, have a very difficult time on those flights because the planes feel very unsteady.  I am glad the pilots can relax, I guess.  :rofl: That should make me feel better about flying, shouldn't it?


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 19, 2008)

Actully, given the average age of the go! staff, I'm surprised they would be allowed to even get a work permit!  Jeez, I have socks older than some of those kids...  :hysterical: 

Dave


----------



## tombo (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh for the good old days when the pilots were drunk. The young Pilots of today are too lazy to stay awake and drink. What is the world coming to? :zzz:


----------



## johnmfaeth (Feb 19, 2008)

About 98% of the time, the autopilot is flying anyway. I would bet this happens on all airlines.

Not condoning this, just sure its a somewhat regular thing. Gets boring driving a "bus" all day.


----------



## philemer (Feb 20, 2008)

tompalm said:


> Both pilots fall asleep at 9:00 a.m on the way to Hilo.  Gee, maybe someone does need to bang on the door.
> 
> 
> http://kgmb9.com/main/content/view/4199/40



The article doesn't say they fell asleep. Folks are only speculating. An investigation has begun. I think it would be improbable that TWO pilots could fall asleep during such a short flight. Unless they were up late drinking Mai Tais and practicing hula moves. 

Pretty scary though.


----------



## applegirl (Feb 20, 2008)

Cindy your first post cracked me up!


----------



## daventrina (Feb 20, 2008)

philemer said:


> .... Unless they were up late drinking Mai Tais and practicing hula moves.


 
If that is the case then see post below...
FAA requires 8 hours bottle to throttle and the limit is .04%. .04% is low enough that if you're out a drinkin the night before you could be above .04% the next mornin. There has been more that one case where pilots were removed from duty for being FUI and their last dring was the night before.



tombo said:


> Oh for the good old days when the pilots were drunk. ...


----------



## hvsteve1 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Pilots asleep?*

For those of you already nervous about airline safety, you'll love this article about the GO! Airlines plane which was supposed to land in Hilo but continued on out to sea. It eventually landed, but the FAA is investigating to see if the reason the plan didn't land and the crew did not respond to radio calls was that the plane was on autopilot while the pilot and co-pilot fell asleep.:zzz:

http://www.azcentral.com/business/articles/0220abrk-sleepingpilots.html


_[Since there is an existing thread on this topic on the Hawaii Board, I am going to merge the two threads for continuity.]_


----------



## tompalm (Feb 29, 2008)

Here we go. Lead story at 10:00pm.

http://kgmb9.com/main/content/view/4441/40/


----------



## Kauai Kid (Feb 29, 2008)

tompalm said:


> Both pilots fall asleep at 9:00 a.m on the way to Hilo.  Gee, maybe someone does need to bang on the door.
> 
> The fact is that you get what you pay for. The pilots at this airline are young.  They work harder (more hours than pilots at other airlines) and they play hard.  They probably needed to rest their eyes for a minute.  Pilots at this airline will get about 2000 hours and move on to a better company like Hawaiian or Aloha, or a major in the mainland.  Most pilots are younger than 30 years old and probably have a more active night life.  No excuses for this to happen, it is just the facts.
> 
> ...



Better be careful banging on the door, the air marshall might arrest you.   

Sterling


----------

